# Plane ticket requirements for holder of EEA family permit



## M0ng00s3 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi,

I have just obtained an EEA Family permit for my South African partner and we will be relocating to the UK in May.

Where I will be able to buy a one-way ticket for myself, there is some confusion as to whether my partner will be able to get a one-way ticket too or if it will be necessary for him to get a return ticket.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## brian2012 (Jan 15, 2012)

One way is fine I believe, my wife entered on a one way ticket and got no hassle whatsoever.


----------



## sunshine01 (Feb 5, 2014)

I am having the same problem. Do I need the return ticket to enter the UK on EEA Family Permit? Are you sure the one way ticket is enough?


----------



## brian2012 (Jan 15, 2012)

sunshine01 said:


> I am having the same problem. Do I need the return ticket to enter the UK on EEA Family Permit? Are you sure the one way ticket is enough?


100% sure. You've got a visa to stay/work in the country, they don't care if you don't have a ticket back out, especially since the vast majority of people who enter on an EEA family permit will apply for the EEA2 immediately on arriving.


----------



## M0ng00s3 (Mar 13, 2013)

I can confirm - We entered with a one way ticket for my partner with no problems at all.


----------



## sunshine01 (Feb 5, 2014)

I also would like to confirm that we have entered into UK with one way ticket.
Thank you for all the posts wchich have helped me a lot!


----------

